# 10th Philadelphia, PA Slot Car Swap Meet



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

WHAT: 10TH PHILADELPHIA, PA SLOT CAR SWAP MEET
WHERE: FORT WASHINGTON HOLIDAY INN - 432 PENNSYLVANIA AVE, FORT WASHINGTON, PA 19034
WHEN: SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 13, 2005 9:00 AM-1:00 PM 
WHY: 100 PERCENT SLOTCARS! HO - 1/32 - 1/24 SCALE SLOTCAR FUN! FUN! FUN!

FLYER WITH COMPLETE DETAILS & DIRECTIONS:
http://www.vintagetoys.com/mrconey/2005_philly_10th_table.jpg

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

FLYER WITH COMPLETE DETAILS & DIRECTIONS:

http://www.vintagetoys.com/mrconey/2005_philly_10th_table.jpg

3 DAYS AWAY - SOLD OUT - Bill Overmeyer (BEAR696969 on Mister Coney) will be bringing a van load of slot car goodies for collectors and racers!

Mister Coney will be giving away door prizes and there will be at least one slotcar track set up!

Please support YOUR hobby and spread the word about this event!

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------

